# Extend wifi signal



## captgadget (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm going to one the senior rv resorts in Texas and my friend tells me the wifi there isn't real whippy. Is there any way or thing that I can add to bring the wifi to my rv?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Short of a bigger antenna, no.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrap aluminum foil around the antenna and have your wife hold it while standing on one leg


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Or maybe a directional antenna aimed at the Wifi antenna at the resort - of course - you'll need a repeater inside your RV with the antenna outside.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Buy a cantenna!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantenna

You could even use an old dish as the mount.


----------



## santadawg (Jan 12, 2012)

The guy is just asking for help, why do some people have to be so rude. Isn't that why we are on here to help each other. Just my opinion.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

You could try one of these?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...d-keywords=wifi+extender&sprefix=wifi,aps,265


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

santadawg said:


> The guy is just asking for help, why do some people have to be so rude. Isn't that why we are on here to help each other. Just my opinion.


There's a difference between being rude, and having a little fun. I don't think any of the responses in this thread have been rude.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

santadawg said:


> The guy is just asking for help, why do some people have to be so rude. Isn't that why we are on here to help each other. Just my opinion.


My response wasn't rude, it was serious. Buy a cantenna. Who the heck are you, anyway?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your friend may have simply drawn a site that had a bit of a dead zone. Unless they have a wireless array, they are probably just putting out signal from a hi-gain antenna at the office.
Getting a site close to the office would probably improve your chances.

The biggest signal gains are made on the access point side, meaning that the campground folks would need to upgrade their equipment in order to improve your reception. But there are a few things you can do to improve your chances.

You're likely using a laptop. Sometimes an external adapter will capture weak signals better than the built-in antennae on a laptop. You can get a USB adapter fairly cheaply at Wal-Mart, Best Buy, etc.

The can-tenna will actually work, but it's a fair amount of effort.

This one is about $25 from Amazon and it has some good reviews.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have had great success with a Belkin USB wi-fi adapter mounted dead center in the bottom of a coffee can. (cantenna)

Very directional but it gains about twice the distance. 

Here is the same adapter mounted in a metal basket.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> My response wasn't rude, it was serious. Buy a cantenna. Who the heck are you, anyway?


I think the guy was referring to a post above yours (...wife standing on one leg...). He should have quoted the post that he was making a negative comment about.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok couple of things - I assume based on you post that you do not and will not have access to any of the equipment being used to send out the signal. Assuming that is the case then you will have to see what kind of a signal strength you are getting. If you are getting a good signal this might be something that you just have to live with as the issue might just be that they are only using old equipment and or a relatively slow broad band connection (say 10MB / Sec) and there are many people using it at the same time. Wifi is great for a few connections but once you get a bunch of people using it at the same time it really does slow down / suffer.

On the other hand if however you are looking at low signal strength and if you get closer to the source and you get better speed then you could look at getting an adapter that allows the use of an external antenna or maybe try a "Repeater" which can regenerate the signal and would help you and others out. Do a search on any of the major electronic websites (like Newegg.com) and you will find several. I'd stick with brand names like Netgear, Linksys, D-Link or the new Cisco Small Business (which is Linksys)

I am guessing that if this is a "Shared" wifi signal with multiple RV's your probably not going to be completely satisfied with the results as you are at the mercy of all of the other people that are using the signal at the same time, the equipment that they are using (probably not very high-end and their Broadband connection. 

Hope this helps.


----------

